# Грыжа С3-4, С5-6, лечение не помогает. Что делать?



## Анастасия050524 (5 Дек 2021)

Работала мастером маникюра, добивались и шла к цели долго. Вот вроде запись полная, работа без выходных, с 9 утра до 9 вечера. Была последняя клиентка, я начала падать в обморок, клиентка подхватила и довела до дома меня, от скорой отказалась. Ночью все же вызывала, так как ноги охватили судороги, в глазах все плыло. Скорая приехала, давление пульс в норме, не их клиент, скзвлаи что то с шеей, мрт нужно. Пошла на мрт, там то меня и обрадовали. Лечение мовалис, мидокалм, комблипен, мексидол, тренатал, стало легче, но как только закончила это пить, все по новой. Сейчас прошло уже 1.5 мес, врачи о одного к другому, говорят нет показаний к операции, 3 мм грыжи это не о чем, как сказали мне врачи. Что делать я не знаю, после монуала стало значительно хуже. Вот уже месяц я лежу. Лежу потому что голова кружится адско, в руках слабость, но схватить бутылку литр могу. Шея болит, голова болит, что делать я не знаю. Хочу операцию М6 дисками, кто в такой ситуации был, что делать? Операция выход? Или что то другое? Помогите советом, крик души, просто уже нет сил.


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2021)

@Анастасия050524, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (5 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Работала мастером маникюра, добивались и шла к цели долго. Вот вроде запись полная, работа без выходных, с 9 утра до 9 вечера. Была последняя


Частая и длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы шеи и, главное, на кранио-вертебральном переходе.



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Лечение мовалис, мидокалм, комблипен, мексидол, тренатал, стало легче, но как только закончила это пить, все по новой.


Лечение имеет несколько общий характер, нет акцентуации на самой проблеме.. результат соответствует проводимому лечению.



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> говорят нет показаний к операции, 3 мм грыжи это не о чем, как сказали мне врачи


Совершенно правильно говорят.



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Что делать я не знаю, после монуала стало значительно хуже


В данном случае , что "монуал", что монурал, оба не по профилю. 
Неправильный, недифференцированный подход, пользы не принесёт. 



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Шея болит, голова болит, что делать я не знаю


Можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  они могут прояснить ситуацию. Но основное это качественный мануальный осмотр специалистом по мышечно-тоническим нарушениям, владеющим мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, обладающим достаточно большим опытом работы с шейным отделом и эмоциональными девушками. 



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Хочу операцию М6 дисками,


Мдаа...


----------



## Анастасия050524 (6 Дек 2021)

@AIR, сегодня добавилось дроэжание в теле, озноб, температура 36.5, плохо очень, что делать.


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Сегодня добавилось дроэжание в теле, озноб, температура 36.5...


Сначала качественный неврологический осмотр, чтобы определить,  где неврологическая симптоматика, а где соматическая и потом уже действие по результатам осмотра.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (6 Дек 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Сначала качественный неврологический осмотр, чтобы определить,  где неврологическая симптоматика, а где соматическая и потом уже действие по результатам осмотра.


То, что ассиметрия кровотока в позвоночнике, это что? Бывает из за мышечного спазма?


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> То, что ассиметрия кровотока в позвоночнике, это что? Бывает из за мышечного спазма?


Вполне может быть просто разница в диаметре, так так в исследовании сказано, что внешнего воздействия (сдавливания) нет, локальных расширений тоже.
Сильно беспокоиться по этому поводу рано, при большом желании можно сделать УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (6 Дек 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Вполне может быть просто разница в диаметре...
> Сильно беспокоиться по этому поводу рано...


Я пошла на мрт в пиковом состоянии, меня муж на руках почти нёс, собственно там стало плохо сильно, но он мне кричал "терпи", под конец мрт вроде успокоилась. Тогда на мрт онимела вся правая сторона, кроме ноги. Возможно ли из за спазма такая реакция на мрт? Специалист по мрт сказал, что узи сосудов шеи лучше делать чем мрт, информативно, не знаю почему он так сказал. Сейчас адско реагирую на громкие звуки, прям режет где то в ухе до искр из глаз. Вообще какой то ппц, иногда глотать тяжело, такого состояние я в жизни не испытывала

Вот снимок, качество не важное, но все же видно артерии эти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Работала мастером маникюра, добивались и шла к цели долго. Вот вроде запись полная, работа без выходных, с 9 утра до 9 вечера. Была последняя клиентка, я начала падать в обморок, клиентка подхватила и довела до дома меня, от скорой отказалась. Ночью все же вызывала, так как ноги охватили судороги, в глазах все плыло. Скорая приехала, давление пульс в норме, не их клиент, скзвлаи что то с шеей, мрт нужно. Пошла на мрт, там то меня и обрадовали. Лечение мовалис, мидокалм, комблипен, мексидол, тренатал, стало легче, но как только закончила это пить, все по новой. Сейчас прошло уже 1.5 мес, врачи о одного к другому, говорят нет показаний к операции, 3 мм грыжи это не о чем, как сказали мне врачи.


По разному бывает. Иногда и 3 мм важны.


Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Что делать я не знаю, после монуала стало значительно хуже. Вот уже месяц я лежу. Лежу потому что голова кружится адско, в руках слабость, но схватить бутылку литр могу.


Опишите что и как кружиться


Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Шея болит, голова болит, что делать я не знаю.


Опишите что и как болит?


Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Хочу операцию М6 дисками, кто в такой ситуации был, что делать? Операция выход? Или что то другое? Помогите советом, крик души, просто уже нет сил


Диск поставьте для просмотра


----------



## Анастасия050524 (6 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По разному бывает. Иногда и 3 мм важны.
> 
> Опишите что и как кружиться
> 
> ...


Уже не просто кружиться, а трясёт тело как будто холодно. Прям дышать и глотать тяжело


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Уже не просто кружиться, а трясёт тело как будто холодно. Прям дышать и глотать тяжело


Надо искать причину.
У врача когда были последний раз?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (7 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У врача когда были последний раз?


Месяц назад. Сегодня трясло все тело, я уснула только в 4 утра, сейчас опять начинается опять, что делать, что выпить и что это может быть?

Доктор, то, что у меня вот такие кровотоки, может быть причина в моем состоянии такое?

 

И ещё момент, если класть голову чуть чуть назад с прогибом, то становится легче. Резко плохо, если голову класть с наклоном вниз.

@Доктор Ступин, ещё момент, сегодня подключила к состоянию своему мидокалм и мавалис, почему то стало легче, судороги бьют не так сильно. Вычитала про гипоплазию артерии, это реально может быть? Как раз стук в ухе справа, реагирую на громкие звуки. От батасерк хуже вроде, пыталась пить его 3 раза, всегда становилось хуже, сильно болит голова.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2021)

Артерии тут не виноваты.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (7 Дек 2021)

А что? Если не грыжа и не артерии? А плохо адско.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2021)

Диск?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (7 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки? Я скину, только был открытый мрт, качество оставляет желать лучшего. Загружу и сразу скину. Может ли моё состояние быть из-за грыжи, как я понимаю, у меня вертебрально-базилярная недостаточность нарисовалась?


----------



## Simos (7 Дек 2021)

Проблема не в грыже. КТ  головного мозга в плане дообследования и диффдиагностики обязательно.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (8 Дек 2021)

@Simos, то есть проблема в голове? У меня отдышка сильная, слабость, боль в голове с правой стороны, тремор не постоянно, слабость в руках и ногах.
Правая позвоночная артерия 1.9 мм, внизу, через программу измеряла, разве это нормальные её размеры, это я ещё узи не проходила сосудов, там же внутри ещё могут быть бляшки? Собственно проблема же напрямую может быть от этой артерии?

Была у врача, выписал диакарб, милдронат, аспаркам, пирацетам, как думаете, лечение адекватное? Отправили к психиатру.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Отправили к психиатру.


Разберется.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (9 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, ну собственно как сказал невролог, что стресс вызывает спазм и сосудов и мышц, вот тебе и моё состояние. На счёт гипоплазии нужно узи сосудов, мрт головы и сосудов головы, там уже смотреть, но скорей всего это в моей психике дело. Так ли это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> ...как сказал невролог, что стресс вызывает спазм и сосудов и мышц, вот тебе и моё состояние. На счёт гипоплазии нужно узи сосудов, мрт головы и сосудов головы, там уже смотреть, но скорей всего это в моей психике дело. Так ли это?


Не совсем. Есть боль, а она кладется на особенности нервной системы.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, не совсем понимаю, как боль кладётся на особенности нервной системы?

У меня не болит особо не чего, только треморр, головокружение и отдышка сильная.
Спасибо. 

Единное ещё руки тяжело вверх поднимать.


----------



## Elka66 (10 Дек 2021)

Проверьтесь на миастению


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> ...как боль кладётся на особенности нервной системы?
> 
> У меня не болит особо не чего, только треморр, головокружение и отдышка сильная.
> Спасибо.
> ...


Как Вы думаете, у кого чаще и у кого сильнее будет болеть. У человека с чувствительной нервной системой или у человека с высоким болевым порогом?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, так в том то и дело, что не болит почти, только мышечная слабость. Начинает гореть когда руки что то делают, в спокойном состоянии нет. Что мне делать, это психическое? Все же вариант гипоплазии, почему не может быть, если мышцы из за грыжи из могут жать? Просто мне кажется, что врачи от одного к другому гоняют, а мне все хуже и они тупо не хотят брать в внимание артерию. Ведь мне плохо не только сейчас было, я падала в обморок и раньше. При родах что первый раз, что второй. Сейчас вот повернула голову влево и упала прям на работе, а потом началась вот эта вся история.

И могу ли остеофиты дать такой симптом? Дрожжание в теле? И как от них избавиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2021)

Падение при повороте головы - ищем синдром позвоночной артерии.
Жжение при работе руками - ищем нейропатию.
Слабость рук - ищем радикулопатию, нейропатию и другие болячки, дающие слабость.
И все эти проявления тем чаще и сильнее, чем более чувствителен человек.

Врачи нашли причины вышеперечисленного?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (12 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врачи нашли причины вышеперечисленного?


Сказали это психическое. Я может и поверила бы им, но препараты тералиджег, что выписал врач, слабо помогвют. Хочу конечно дойти ещё до психиатра. При повороте головы, значительно хуже становится, особенно если лягу на не удобную подшуку или опущу голову вниз . Ищу 100 положений тела,, чтоб заснуть. Сегодня проснулась с дрожжанием тела и тошнотой адской, прям позывы были рвоты, желудок был пустой и не чем было. Потом вроде пока детей накормила, убрала все, стало полегче, но дрожжание в теле меня теперь не покидает не на минуту, при стрессе и холоде становится ощущения ещё хуже. Невролог назначил препараты дикарба, фезама, милдранат, тералиджен, толку 0, только все хуже и хуже. Завтра хочу дойти до психиатра, но боюсь, что запичкакт лекарствами и я пропущу реальную причину под действием какого нибудь феназипама. Пока что вердикт невролога - вегетативное расстройство. В целом симптомы подходят мои, но они и под рассеянный склероз подходят, и под миолапатию, и под гипертерзию артерии, то есть симптомы такие общие, как я понимаю. Из последнего беспокоит тремор, судороги, дрожжание в теле, озноб, головокружение, лёгкая боль в шее, отмечу что лёгкое, не сильно шея болит. Ещё иногда ватность ног и судороги ног, двоегие в глазах иногда. Давление 110-120 обычное, пульс 75-85, температура в норме. Моё состояние былавоо и раньше похожее, только в лёгкой степени, я не обращала на это внимание, особенно когда в помещении +18,в я все потом обтикаю, дрожжание рук особенно было в конце работы(мастер маникюра). Головокружение последний год меня прям приследует, но не было так долго, как сейчас, боль в голове тоже была сильная, сидела одно время на найзе. Судороги тоже были моментами, но не часто и не долго. Боль в шее при моей работе это само собой, я не обращала на это внимание. Двоегие в глазах тоже было в конце рабочего дня очень сильно иногда, приходилось щуриться.

Не знаю, имеет ли какое то дело, но плюс к этому добавилась адские задержки, по 3-5 недель и прострелы где то в паху, прям повернусь как нибудь, аж боюсь ногами шевелить, стреляет внизу живота, в промежности.

Момент такой ещё, сердце у меня с пролапсом митрального клапана, не сильное, но на узи сердца 3 года назад узист обратила моё внимание, что что то с артерией и спросила, не было ли в роду у меня инфаркта у кого то и инсульта, я не предала этому значение. Это было как раз тогда, когда у меня бл очередной приступ отдышки и головокружения. Тогда случилась ситуация с операцией сына и мой переезд в другой город, начались эти вот симптомы, которые были и ранее, но не так сильно. На холторк тогда нашли тахикардию и систолы, синусовую аретмию. Я начала думать и отслеживать всю жизнь, симптомы, на которые я не обращала внимание. В 15 лет у меня руки скоывало судорогвми, тогда проверяли меня на эпилепсмю, не подтвердилось, проверяли голову надевал шапочку с проводами, все было хорошо. Судороги длились долго, наверно месяц точно, потом как то само отпустило. Опять же, тогда был фезам в лечении, от него не было толку. Может конечно это психическое, я не отрицаю, но охото точно быть уверенной, что это психика, потому что боюсь пропустить какой то другой диагноз и потом расхлёбывать ещё дольше.

На удары молотком неврологом по локтям и коленки сильно дергаются конечности рефлексы есть.

Это не рассеянный склероз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Это не рассеянный склероз?


... и другие болячки, дающие слабость.
Не похоже, но это и должны врачи решать.
Можно конечно самому пойти на МРТ головного мозга, обзорное.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (12 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, в том то и дело, живу в такой жопе, что в нашей больнице только к-т есть без контраста. Хочу поговорить на счёт узи сосудов, может есть в нашей больнице, частных клиник нет. Я чтоб мрт пройти 600 км и 8 часов на машине ехала. Дура что не прошла голову, ведь это одно из главных было и узи сосудов. Возможно это психическое, так как симптомы проходят на 50% точно когда некогда думать, когда много дел и я не одна с собой. Тогда на работе когда упала в обморок, была у меня учитель классная моего сына, была на нервах. Может ли быть, что из за нервов сосуды сжало и поворотом головы я ещё больше пережала? Когда приступы, то шея как камень. На приёме это невролог и посмотрел, сказал к психиатру и выписал фезам, милдранат, дикарб, тералиджен. Хочу конечно поднять вопрос об дальнейшем обследовании, так как пощупать шею и сказать иди к психиатру мне кажется странным, хотя может и логичным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2021)

Так и начните с успокаивающих, а сразу на МРТ.


----------



## Elka66 (12 Дек 2021)

Двоение,окулиста пройдите,в любой попе мира должен быть,заключение на руки.У невролога просите неврологический статус,тоже на руки,скажите для дальнейший консультации онлайн.Собирайте все документы,исключите самое банальное диабет,гипер ,гипотериоз,гиперпаратериоз.Потом уже к психиатру примеряться будете.Пока диагноз ищите упокоительное не повредит,тот же тетралиджен накопительного действия,пейте,уберет тревогу.Голову бы вам и шею посмотреть,тест прозериновый,анализ на антитела к ацетилхолинам.Попробуйте направление в стационар неврологический выбить,там часть обследований по ОМС можно пройти и консультации узких специалистов


----------



## Анастасия050524 (13 Дек 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Двоение,окулиста пройдите,в любой попе мира должен быть,заключение на руки.У невролога просите неврологический статус,тоже на руки,скажите для дальнейший консультации онлайн.Собирайте все документы,исключите самое банальное диабет,гипер ,гипотериоз,гиперпаратериоз.Потом уже к психиатру примеряться будете.Пока диагноз ищите упокоительное не повредит,тот же тетралиджен накопительного действия,пейте,уберет тревогу.Голову бы вам и шею посмотреть,тест прозериновый,анализ на антитела к ацетилхолинам.Попробуйте направление в стационар неврологический выбить,там часть обследований по ОМС можно пройти и консультации узких специалистов


Шея мрт сосудов и позвоночника есть , нужно понимаю узи. Как скащал врач, узи показывает конкретно в каком состоянии сейчас сосуды, а у меня скорей всего ангиоспазм, как сказал врач. Вообще так дела обстоят, когда я отвлекаюсь, почти все симптомы проходят. К меня уже было что то похожее, в 15 лет, после смерти деда. Онимели руки, лечилась антидепрессантамм, вообщем сейчас ещё и ноги в состоянии таком. Я пройду специалистов, только позже, потому что, я даже мрт не смогу сделать сейчас, у меня тремор. Я мрт шеи то прошла ели ели, 2 раза там чуть не отключилась, прям в ушах загудело и писец, потом как то пришла в себя. Мрт нужно проходить в спокойном состоянии, как сказал врач, потому что при вот таком вот спазме, треморе, мышц спазмируютчя ещё и вены, сосуды, артерии, собственно результат будет не достоверный. Единственное, что я могу сейчас пройти, это сдать анализы, узи сосудов(но смысла нет делать, пока ангиоспазм есть), ренген в разных проекциях,к-т мозга. Вообще если честно, начала себя успокаиать и сегодня стараюсь не читать вообще не чего в интернете, потому что я себя так накрутила, что вчера муж успокаивал от истерики, я ревела как белуга часа 2. Потом пришло осознание, что это психическое, хочу дойти до психиатра. Я за последние 1.5 мес брата похоронила, потеряла работу к которой шла не 1 год и потратила не одну сотню тысяч, осталась без работы, брата и понимания, что делать дальше. До этого брат 1.5 мес был в коме, каждый день мы звонили врачу, за эти 1. 5 мес комы было 2 остановки сердца, полное ивл, а за 3 дня до смерти сказали, что дело идёт к концу, менингит был. Вообщем представьте моё состояние психическое. Начала замечать, что мне становится плохо, когда я вспоминаю похороны, когда мама звонит и плачет, когда начинаю переживать, прям резко начинаются судороги, давление, пульс, трясёт всю, кружится голова.


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> А что? Если не грыжа и не артерии? А плохо адско.


Мыщечно-тонический синдром который привёл к грыжам, а теперь грыжы этот мыщечно-тонический синдром трансформироаали сначала глубокий спазм мыщц позвоночника которые переживают артерии, затем все что проходит в мышцах нервы сосуды все нарушаеться кислород в мозг поступает в минизирном количестве там не тока обмороки могут быть и себя забудешь как зовут ну это я так образно😁. Вы себя незагоняйте в стадию депрессии идите к хорошему врачу например по советам знакомых и он проработает с вашими мышцами уберёт потом мышечные узлы зажимы последствия спазмов глубоких Мыщц так и наружние мыщц. Потом лфк питать шею и головной мозг усиленно кровотоком. И будете вы также работать спустя какое то время сейчас грамотного спеца по мыщцам фасциям умеющего одним тычком пальца понять что ага вот в трапеции зажатость например и Т. Д. Сейчас вам надо помочь своему организму путем избавления от мыщечных блоков как то все мышцы грудного и шейно-воротнтковой зоны будут освобождены от зажатости везде восстановиться кровоток нормальный и уж потом будете делать упражнения питать все тело усиленно кровотоком особенно свою голову и будет она у вас ясная чистая если будете каждый день по пол часа по часу уделять упражнениям и небольшой растяжки. И на работе придёться вам каким то образом шевелиться образно чтоб шея несохла от дегидратации от неработающих мыщц начиная от плеч и заканчивая мышц шеи.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (21 Дек 2021)

@Сергей Минеев, если от массажа дрожь по телу, потом через часа 3 проходит, это что такое вообще?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (13 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и начните с успокаивающих, а сразу на МРТ.


Добрый день. Пишу спустя месяц. Судороги оказалось побочкой трентала, после отмены трентала, вроде бы как ушли на 80%(иногда бывают не сильно) . Из последнего, боль в шее(не сильная, но выматывает), головокружение(стало меньше, после проработки триггерных точек, но сохраняется), добавилось слабость в правой руке, пропала сила в большом и указательном пальце. Если потыкать иголкой, чувствую, чуть меньше, чем на другой руке, но чувствую. Если начать писать ручкой шариковой, тяжело, как будто не слушается большой палец и указательный. Куда идти? Не можете подсказать, что делать? Я уже 3 мес борюсь с проблемами, я вымотанна... Хочу повторное мрт пройти, что можно сделать ещё? Слабость большого и указательного пальца правой руки начала пугать, головокружение добивает. Очередной невролог сказал, что меня долбит остеохондроз, миофасциальный синдром, порекомендовал увт с мануалкой, и когда сильно плохо, пить мидокалм. Где я живу, нет увт и мануал единственный, я у него была, после приёма стало хуже, сомневаюсь в нем. Делаю себе триггерный массаж мячиком, катаю около лопаток и муж мнет плечи, мышцы. Что делать ещё? Я согласна на операцию, но станет ли легче после неё?  Я так вымотанна этим состоянием, честно признаюсь, иногда плачу, от того, что уже нет сил....сейчас вот отнимается большой и указательный палец правой руки, что мне дальше делать?


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2022)

Идите на энмг,МРТ шейного,грудного,вообще врач должен все назначать ,ищите хорошего невролога ,специалиста по нервно мышечным заболеваниям,симптомов много,к проблемам позвоночника не имеющие отношения.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (26 Янв 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Частая и длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы шеи и, главное, на кранио-вертебральном переходе.
> 
> 
> Лечение имеет несколько общий характер, нет акцентуации на самой проблеме.. результат соответствует проводимому лечению.
> ...


Добрый день, думаю в этом вопросе вы хорошо разбираетесь. Нашли мне проблему не в грыжах шеи, а синдром подзатыдлчной мышцы. Теперь сложился пазл, от чего я теряла сознание при повороте головы, от чего судороги, от чего болит и кружится голова, от чего панические атаки, онимение руки и ноги. Вопрос встал ребром, как это лечится? Мидокалм с мовалисом уже слабо помогают. Болит место это, с левой стороны, под затылком. Уже болит, что аж спать не могу, тяжело, особенно когда голову вниз наклоняю, потом жгучая боль. К врачу не могу пока дойти, он выписал мидокалм с мовалисом, ковинтон. Аж руку больно левую поднять. 5 дней пью мидокалм с мовалисом, на 20% стало легче и все



Elka66 написал(а):


> Идите на энмг,МРТ шейного,грудного,вообще врач должен все назначать ,ищите хорошего невролога ,специалиста по нервно мышечным заболеваниям,симптомов много,к проблемам позвоночника не имеющие отношения.


Новый диагноз которой вызвал все эти симптомы, это не грыжа вообще. Синдром подзатылочных мышц. Что делать не знаю, мидокалм и мавалисом слабо помогают уже, привыкла наверно, это 3 курс за 3 мес пью


----------



## AIR (26 Янв 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Мидокалм с мовалисом уже слабо помогают. Болит место это, с левой стороны, под затылком. Уже болит, что аж спать не могу,


Это конечно из серии "на безрыбье..", но попробовать самолечение можно. Вот лежите на спине, так можете правую руку подложить под затылок, пальцами на это место, немножко нажав подушечками пальцев и так подержать минуты 2-4. Не жамкать, просто держать! Постепенно болезненность должна быть меньше,  а место помягче, а самочувствие получше. Второй приём очень хорош,  если поймете правильность выполнения упражнения. Лежите на спине, голова на подушке. "Подбираете " голову как бы прижимая подушку затылком к шее. Сильно не давить, только до ощущения небольшого напряжения в подзатылочных мышцах. Секунд 5 подержать не отпуская и чувствуя это небольшое напряжение , повторить раза 3, не больше. 
Если поймете правильность выполнения,  то эти простые очень действия весьма могут помочь.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (26 Янв 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Это конечно из серии "на безрыбье..", но попробовать самолечение можно. Вот лежите на спине, так можете правую руку подложить под затылок, пальцами на это место, немножко нажав подушечками пальцев и так подержать минуты 2-4. Не жамкать, просто держать! Постепенно болезненность должна быть меньше,  а место помягче, а самочувствие получше. Второй приём очень хорош,  если поймете правильность выполнения упражнения. Лежите на спине, голова на подушке. "Подбираете " голову как бы прижимая подушку затылком к шее. Сильно не давить, только до ощущения небольшого напряжения в подзатылочных мышцах. Секунд 5 подержать не отпуская и чувствуя это небольшое напряжение , повторить раза 3, не больше.
> Если поймете правильность выполнения,  то эти простые очень действия весьма могут помочь.


Про триггеры я в теме, попробовала поделать, давить пальцем, больно адско, боль отстреливает в голову, но болит так же все, уже 3 дня делаю, боль такая же. Блокада поможет? И на сколько она помогает примерно? Боже, это какой то ад. Собственно 3 месяца лечили мы грыжу и трапеции с врачами, а тут врача осенило, оказывается то невралагия нерва, а не грыжи и трапеции и лечим мы не там.... Я с самого начала говорила, что потеряла сознание при повороте головы, что боль под затылком, что судороги, что немеет половина головы, боль отдаёт в глаза, головокружение, боль в голове, адская боязнь громких звуков. Сильно зла на врача. А вообще эта проблема решаема? просто яуже 3 мес страдаю, работа как понимаю пошла под опу(мастер маникюра). А ещё я год назад упала сильно прям об лёд затылком, могло ли это повлиять? Я после этого просто страдала от головокружения, головной боли, трясло иногда руки, а потом вот дошла до пика..


----------



## AIR (26 Янв 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Про триггеры я в теме,


Я что нибудь,  когда нибудь писал про триггеры 🤔  🤔



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> попробовала поделать, давить пальцем, больно адско, боль отстреливает в голову, но болит так же все, уже 3 дня делаю


Всё делать надо, думая. Нечего давить со всей... я написал:


AIR написал(а):


> немножко нажав подушечками пальцев и так подержать минуты 2-4. Не жамкать, просто держать!


У меня бывали пациенты,  у которых вначале я просто держал пальцы, даже не нажимая, и только по мере улучшения начинал немного нажимать.
Я же пишу не только для того, чтобы читали мельком,  но и осмысливали:


AIR написал(а):


> Если поймете правильность выполнения





Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Блокада поможет?


Скорее нет, некоторые пациентки говорили "стало хуже". 



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> А ещё я год назад упала сильно прям об лёд затылком, могло ли это повлиять? Я после этого просто страдала от головокружения, головной боли, трясло иногда руки, а потом вот дошла до пика..


Травма - дополнительно отёк, спазм, ухудшение.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (26 Янв 2022)

@AIR, блокада поняла, не вариант. Вообще может эта боль сама пройти? Я понимаю, что после травмы я ещё и работала с утра до вечера, редко себе делала выходные, одно на другое легло....Я столько таблеток съела, столько уколов поставила, антидепрессанты, с который я слезала тяжело, а проблема вообще в другом. Увт, хорошая затея в этом деле? Иголки я прошла, не помогло, точнее было временное облегчение, на след день состояние было такое же. Спасибо за совет, буду делать мягко, не активно.


----------



## AIR (26 Янв 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Вообще может эта боль сама пройти?


Если не сидеть постоянно над клиентками,  потихоньку и неспешно упражнения,  то и пройдёт.


----------

